# Specktra Bulletin - July 2006



## Janice (Jul 3, 2006)

Has anyone else been feeling those growing pains lately? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The site has undergone an almost constant process of updating since the forum software was upgraded two months ago. There have been countless hours poured into the site, and IMO the forum is beginning to look better than ever. The staff and I are happy to work hard on this because we have such a great community here. There are still a couple of pesky bugs, but the "Search" issue that was buggering the heck out of us is finally (hopefully!) fixed.  The “Thanks!” feature has been hugely successful thanks to you! 

Without the support of the staff, and the countless members who contribute in some way, this process toward positive growth wouldn't have been possible. There are some really great projects in the works that you're going to love! I can’t share details just yet, but I promise they are very cool. Remember that site suggestions are always considered, and many times we find a handy way to implement them. The community (Specktra) just isn’t as awesome if you aren’t participating, so speak up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The most recent growth spurt of the site, and my loss of employment, has caused me to take into consideration the cost of maintaining the website. I am totally enthusiastic about the growth of the forum/site, and I want to commit to seeing it grow further by ensuring that Specktra.Net will be able to financially maintain itself and its future growth. The result of this is the decision to allow advertising on the site. I look forward to the next ‘phase’ of Specktra, and am excited to share it with you! <3


----------



## Janice (Jul 4, 2006)

As of today, current and future Specktra.Net Premium Members will not be displayed ads.


----------

